# Hollowgram BB30 SI SL price?



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I'll be getting a SuperSix 1 complete bike in a few and am wondering what I can expect to get for the Hollowgram BB30 SI SL crankset + BB that I'll be pulling off it? This is the new crank w/ceramic bearings.

I'd love to keep it, but I already have a Dura-Ace SRM, which I need to keep since I use it in my TT bike as well.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, I just got a system six (godly) and the frameset was $2100 and came with the Hollowgram SL w/ ceramic bearings so that works out to $600 for it.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

And that would be a prodeal price, so probably about what I could get on eBay, Craigslist, etc.
thanks,
PN


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

are the bearings typically in good shape after they are removed? I thought the removal process typically renders the bearings slightly daaged?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> are the bearings typically in good shape after they are removed? I thought the removal process typically renders the bearings slightly daaged?



On the C'dale BB the bearings are not pressed in place and held there by force placed on the outer race. Instead they are held in place by retaining rings. So if the bearings are damaged it would be due to careless handling by the wrench.

Bearings can be removed from wheels and reused again if care is taken at the time of removal.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

peterpen said:


> I'll be getting a SuperSix 1 complete bike in a few and am wondering what I can expect to get for the Hollowgram BB30 SI SL crankset + BB that I'll be pulling off it? This is the new crank w/ceramic bearings.
> 
> I'd love to keep it, but I already have a Dura-Ace SRM, which I need to keep since I use it in my TT bike as well.



You would be better off replacing the SRM unit from a pure performance stand point. The new SI SL with ceramic bearings is the lightest (think spinning weight) and stiffest crank set on the market. While the DA crank set is not even a close competitor. Ceramic bearings in the BB will save nearly 1kw per hour, I read that would equal nearly 12 meters in an average race! On the other hand the SRM will give information that if used properly might make you faster.

What are you looking for ????? 

One last point ….. the SuperSix has a carbon BB. To use the DA you would have to add an insert to make it work. Once the insert is added to a carbon frame it can NOT be removed due to the potential damage to the frame according to Cannondale.


----------



## danadelaide (Aug 12, 2007)

*I'll buy them if they are 172.5mm!*

Hi Peterpen,
I'll buy the crank from you for $700 USD if it is a 172.5mm and brand new, undamaged.
I live in Australia so would need you to package it up for me`and courier it over (at my cost).
What do you think?
Regards,
Daniel.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

danadelaide said:


> Hi Peterpen,
> I'll buy the crank from you for $700 USD if it is a 172.5mm and brand new, undamaged.
> I live in Australia so would need you to package it up for me`and courier it over (at my cost).
> What do you think?
> ...


This is all a month plus from happening - just trying to run the numbers before I place a team order. I'll send you a PM if I end up needing to sell them, but it won't be right away.
I may even end up getting a SI TT frame and selling my DA SRM - that way I can get a SI SL SRM.


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

The last one sold on Ebay for over $700.


----------

